# New kimber pic



## Mentalcase

http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t226/Mentalcase0000[/New kimber stainless 1350 rounds 2 weeks she broke in at 900.


----------



## scarsolar

Sweet man, i got the exact same gun and i love it.


----------



## js

Nice! and congrats on the purchase... :smt023


----------



## 2400

Nice gun, how does it shoot?


----------



## Baldy

Give us a range report when you get some time. That's a fine looking weapon you have there. Enjoy.


----------



## milquetoast

Sue Wheat


----------



## toopercentmlk

Custom II? Looks nice, that is the same gun Im looking to buy though Im considering the tle which adds nightsights and front strap nailfile haha. What made you go with the SS, it looks good but might be a little flashy for me.


----------



## Mentalcase

*New kimber look you guys like?*

http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t226/Mentalcase0000/Ikim2.jpg


----------



## katana8869

I bought my very first Kimber today! Mine is the all stainless Pro Carry HD II.

I oiled the crap outta it and put 20 rounds through it on my property this afternoon just to check it out and it did fine. Tommorrow is the big day. I'm taking it to the range with 150 rounds of mixed factory ammo and 300 rounds of reloads.

May as well get that pesky break-in outta the way! :smt023


----------



## Centerfired9mm

I have one just like it and it's my first Kimber too. What a great shooter. I had it out to the range today and got 200 rounds in. Time for the breakdown and clean and then 200 more later this week. 

Mine did not like 230 LRN reloads. I am going to put about 500 Winchester White Box through it before I try again.

Happy shooting!


----------



## ttomp

beautiful


----------



## Bukwild CTO2

range report needed


----------



## nat04z06

Awesome! Let us know how it shoots!


----------



## BigNic

Very nice... congratulations. Thanks for the pic.


----------



## wproctwproct

Mentalcase said:


> http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t226/Mentalcase0000/Ikim2.jpg


Very nice! Did you polish the slide flats and jewel the exposed barrel? I like it.:mrgreen:


----------



## ghost stang

Thats a nice looking pistol.


----------



## ProjectCamaro

Congratulations on the purchase. My Kimber is my favorite gun hands down, they make a wonderful product.


----------



## buck32

Watch the dates on some of these threads. This one is nearly two years old with a one year gap in it.


----------

